# Palm Jumeirah



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am considering moving to the Palm Jumeirah in the next few months and I am looking at 1 bedroom apartments on the Palm Jumeirah, the golden mile. Does anyone live there at present and can the give me thier thoughts on what it is like living there.

does anyone have any idea on how the housing market is going to be over the next 3-6months? Will the prices keep dropping due to increase in supply but lack of demand?

Are there any other locations on the palm Jumeirah worth looking at other than the golden mile for 1 bedroom apartments?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You mean the Shoreline Apartments. They are pretty nice apartments, although not as big as you might expect. The ones in the middle lack decent views. Decent finish. Amenities on the Palm are limited, although they have improved considerably over the past 6 months.

The Tiara Residences are now renting and they are nicer, but even pricer.

Although the rental prices on the plam has reduced they are still higher than for most other areas. I have had mixed comments from people regarding prices, in part it depends on area as desirablility pushes them up. I suspect they'll be fairly level for a while to come yet, although considering the amount of properties vacant in Springs and Ranches, they have to fall further.

-


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You mean the Shoreline Apartments. They are pretty nice apartments, although not as big as you might expect. The ones in the middle lack decent views. Decent finish. Amenities on the Palm are limited, although they have improved considerably over the past 6 months.
> 
> The Tiara Residences are now renting and they are nicer, but even pricer.
> 
> ...


thanks for your advice!


----------

